# Problème de synchronisation des podcast



## TheKelevra (2 Novembre 2009)

Bonjours,
Je suis nouveau sur le forum et j'espère avoir choisit la bonne section.
Voilà, je possède un ipod classic 5G 30gb et depuis plusieurs mois certains épisodes de podcasts (se trouvant dans iTunes) ne se synchronisent pas alors que d'autres épisodes du même podcast se synchronisent 

J'espère que vous pourrez résoudre mon problème.


----------



## Gwen (2 Novembre 2009)

As-tu fait les réglages des options de synchro des Podcats, car s&#8217;ils sont réglés sur "lires les 5 plus récentes*" ou autres options, cela limite la synchro volontairement ?


----------



## TheKelevra (2 Novembre 2009)

Dans réglage pour tous les podcast j'ai mis pour :
-Lors de nouveaux épisodes sont disponibles -> tout télécharger
-Episodes à conserver -> tout les épisodes non lus

J'ai toujours fait ça avant et sa marchait mais depuis plusieurs mois sa marche pas

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h57 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h21 ----------

Après quelques recherches j'ai découvert que tous les épisodes qui ne sont pas synchronisés sont en .mp4 et les autres en .m4v 
Est-ce possible que mon ipod ne lit pas les podcast en .mp4 alors que j'ai des films en .mp4 ?


----------



## TheKelevra (3 Novembre 2009)

Personne sait comment je pourrais faire pour les synchroniser ?


----------



## forzet (25 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour,

Je suis dans le même problème avec les podcasts Arte.  Les nouveaux podcasts ne se synchronisent plus. 

Aidez s'il vous plait.


----------

